# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  How to cut notch in the bottom of newel post over stringer

## Reavergy

Hi guys
Is there a correct way/procedure and tools to cut the angled notch in the middle at the bottom of newel post so it straddles over stringer?
Like the one in the photo.

----------


## sol381

Circular saw, Hand saw  and chisel. Do about 6 or 7 runs either side , Then get the handsaw in between your sawcuts to cut out the remaining bits the circular couldnt get to. Break the slivers  away and chisel out the rest. Doesnt take long at all.

----------


## Reavergy

Thank you sol381. I will give it a go.
Cheers

----------

